# transparenter hintergrund in illustrator



## LeCrab (21. März 2006)

hi, wie kriege ich in illustrator den hintergrund transparent?
da ich ein tshirt bedrucken lassen will, brauche ich nur die schrift und will keinen weissen hintergrund haben. wie kriege ich das hin ?


----------



## cdpanic (21. März 2006)

Hi!

Einfach als pdf speichern !

Dann hast du die Sachen die du gemacht hast du der rest is tranzperent!!

LG


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. März 2006)

Mach zwar nicht so viel mit Illu aber kann man nicht einfach bei Fläche auf "ohne" gehen?

Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2006)

Ja genau, einfach die Füllung oder die Kontur ausschalten (das Icon mit dem roten Querbalken).

Gruß


----------

